# VERY URGENT!!! Golden Mixes in Erath, LA



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Katie:

Thank you for posting them here and thanks for emlg. Gulf South.
Email the other GR Rescues in Louisiana and nearby like MS.
I emld. Animal Aid to ask if they are a no kill or kill shelter.

http://grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm

You asked about what is the Big Lab Forum and here it is.
You should register and post them there-they are beauties.
Post them in Crossposts and Urgents
http://lab-retriever.net/board/

Thanks so very much for trying to save these dogs!!


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

*thank you thank you*

you are so wonderful! trying to look up shelters now. trying to compare shelter locations to where my target is. I am going crosseyed and confusing myself


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Katie:

How do I view the albums in your profile?

Did you contact all of the Louisiana Golden Ret. Rescues?


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Katie:
> 
> How do I view the albums in your profile?
> 
> Did you contact all of the Louisiana Golden Ret. Rescues?


I put that statement there because I can't figure out how to get all three albums to view at same time and when ppl look at them they do not realize there is another album.


Click on my user name (the one beside my picture), On the right should be my albums (only 2 show: Jules and Grace). Click on the button right below that that says: View all Albums. This will pull up the third (and most important) album.

I am working on contacting (emailing) them now. It has been storming here and the power just went out in my house so had to go get that taken care of.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Katie

I posted all of these dog on the Labrador Ret. Forum, but if you can please email all of the Lab Rescues too.

Here is link to where I posted them

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/golden-ret-lab-t7327396.html?p=1964123796

Here are the Lab Rescues


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Katie

I am so very sorry you lost your Beautiful Golden Girl on April 28th.
I have a 10 year Old Golden Ret. Girl.

I think your question about how of make all your albums show could be answered by JOE on here or if you post a question about it in topic of
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=64


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Katie
> 
> I posted all of these dog on the Labrador Ret. Forum, but if you can please email all of the Lab Rescues too.
> 
> ...



Thank you soo much. I just joined there but have been "mad typist" trying to email all other rescues. Will work on Lab rescues as well. You are such a big help.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

Ok, J&L Goldens of Point Clear, AL has responded:

They are about 6 hrs from us one way. Do you have anyone who could get them to New Orleans? That is only about 7 hrs from us round trip. Lisa


This rescue is willing to drive a good distance to help and I don't even think this is there usual area.
Is there anyone in this area who can help transport these guys? Erath, LA to New Orleans in 144miles. These guys really need our help and do not have much time left.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wish I lived closer; I'd help in a heartbeat.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Wish I lived closer; I'd help in a heartbeat.


you and me both. i feel so helpless.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

On petfinder there is a transport section. Maybe someone would be willing to help. Also in the rescue section there is a transport sticky under I think the first section.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld Darla to ask if this is a kill shelter*

I emld Darla to ask if this is a Kill Shelter and it is.


Dear Karen,
The Vermilion Parish Rabies/Animal Control Facility is a KILL Shelter.
Once the animal comes in they have 4 days to be claimed. After 4 days if they are NOT transferred into our designated 14 kennels, they are euthanized! The 4 Golden Retreiver/Lab Mix were on death row and were scheduled for euthanization last Friday, May 15th, but I bought time and we pulled them from the shelter on Wednesday. A friend is housing them in kennels on a Farm but we need adoptions as soon as possible.

I just transferred "Sam" into our kennels yesterday! He has 24 days from
May 14th. Then we must find a Foster or Adoption for him!

We have 8 in our kennels that are on petfinders that are past their 24th day. We must pull them out on Tuesday!
Thanks for Caring!
*Darlene
[email protected]*


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I emld Darla to ask if this is a Kill Shelter and it is.
> 
> 
> Dear Karen,
> ...


Hey Karen,
J&L Goldens is still willing to take them but I am still trying to find tranport from Erath, LA to New Orleans. I just got through emailing St. John Humane Society in 
LaPlace, Louisiana (right above New Orleans) to see if they could help or knows someone who could help with transport.
Judy at Gulf South Goldens just emailed me back to say they have no fosters who could house them. SHe did mention trying Texa which I am about to start on now. I did ask her if she had contacts in that area who could help with transport. Waiting to hear back from her as well as St. John. With it being a holiday weekend do you think they would be willing to give us a one or two day extension if we had a definite rescue in place(I am sensitive to the fact that they have already received and extension)?

I really appreciate all your time and effort to help me with this. Again, Thank you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Katie: Email Darla and the shelter and ask for help with transport.
J&L is in Point Clear, AL.
I just sent you two private emails.

Both Darla and the shelter are looking for rescues for these dogs so please ask them for help.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

*A Great Day.....*

After much emailing and back and forth between the Golden and Lab and all the rescue organizations in that area. I can 99.999999999% guarantee all these guys are being rescued (well one is being adopted). 
J&L Goldens in Point Clear, AL has agreed to take them. Everything has been set up and the guys should be headed for Alabama sometime this week!!! Thank you SO MUCH to Karen who pointed me in the right direction, advised me, helped crosspost and email. Beaushel for ideas on where to find transport. A huge thank you to Martha and Lisa at J&L for making this possible. I believe this is out of their area but they were willing to help anyway. But none of it could have been done without Beth and her team. These 5 guys had been there for awhile and there time had long expired. She was able to hold them a little longer and her efforts paid off. So five less doggies off of death row. Can't ask for much more then that.....well no doggies on death row would be the ultimate but......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stephanie*

Stephanie:

See what one person can do by e-mailing - you have saved five lives.
What an AMAZING job you did!!

Please keep us all posted and thanks to J&L for saving these precious dogs!!
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/LA26.html


Sam


Bones


Jasmine

Rusty


Snow


----------

